# The Gypsycream Baby Poppet Creche is opening and there are plenty of spaces available.



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome to our new Creche, which is opening it's doors today. Mommies and Daddies are more than welcome to tell us about their Babies. There have been a few inquisitive little ones, trying to get in the door lately, so it would be lovely if you parents, named your Baby and told us a little bit about their darlings, so we know what they will gabble on about, at 'circle time'. 
All parents are encouraged to advertise our site to any lost souls wandering around Knitting Paradise.
Tea and biscuits will be provided for parents at recess time, and bottled water and fresh fruit is available for the little ones whenever they would like it.
Lets kick off the list with the babies from our wonderful Designer herself, Gypsycream.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is my first Baby Poppet, Matilda. She will answer to the name of Tilly. Someone pulled her pig-tails on the way in so is a little bit cross. Not a good sign on her first day in the Creche.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

They are just fab


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Looking good Chris  . Do you need any help hunting them down?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Looking good Chris  . Do you need any help hunting them down?


I'd love some help please Pat. I thought I was 100% but unfortunately I'm not. Lol. These Babies tend to get a bit lost if not popped into their places safely.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This lovely little boy doesn't have a name yet. Created by tambirrer58 from the US


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely little girl, created by Tove from Canada. (Think she's showing off her knickers  )


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> This lovely little boy doesn't have a name yet. Created by tambirrer58 from the US


Tammy, have you named him yet? He's far too sweet to be called 'little boy'. lol.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This is lovely little girl belongs to d-dub from New Zealand.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Lovely little girl, created by Tove from Canada. (Think she's showing off her knickers  )


Tove, it looks like we've got twins. *Chuckle*.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

chris kelly said:


> Tammy, have you named him yet? He's far too sweet to be called 'little boy'. lol.


Yes. This is Jake. His sister is Jane


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

tambirrer58 said:


> Yes. This is Jake. His sister is Jane


Awww they certainly are brother and sister and it's lovely that they are company for each other until they get to know more Baby Poppets. Thank you for showing them. They are gorgeous and so well dressed. xx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> This is lovely little girl belongs to d-dub from New Zealand.


Diane, you know how much I adore your Baby girl. I love the yarn you used for her hair and her skin colour is perfect too. . I'm not sure which is the best style either. It's so versatile using the hair tutorial in the pattern.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I think Chris needs a thread all to herself, she's created so many Babies!

This is Beau


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> I think Chris needs a thread all to herself, she's created so many Babies!
> 
> This is Beau


I need to catch up with you Pat. Have you got any left, or are they all gone now???


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Karen is another Baby Knitter lol!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Another of Karen's beautiful little girls


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Blackat from Australia has been busy creating these two little lovelies.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for adding my babies Pat and thanks Chris for starting this. I'll help add any I come across if not already added.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This is KatieMae, created by lovely KJKnitCro from Canada.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is Carl from Texas, his mummy is bbar. He's a sweet little boy


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh dear missed Nathan!! Sorry d-dub


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I think I've rounded them all up Chris, but I may have missed some, they are so quick to crawl and escape me.

Please if I've missed your Baby Poppet please give me and Chris and hand and add it/them to this thread


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you so much Pat for your help. I'll find some more after dinner. xxx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I love these babies so much. Every one of them is different but all as sweet as the other. Thank you everyone for creating them so we can show them off.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Deborah337's little Baby Boy will be coming soon. His name is Sammy, so can you call him???


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is Annelise. I found her hiding behind my Sofa.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What a lot of beautiful Baby Poppets at the Crèche! Thank you, Chris, for putting in all the effort to open the Crèche! 
We shall have to keep a lookout for any Baby Poppets that have become lost along the way!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> What a lot of beautiful Baby Poppets at the Crèche! Thank you, Chris, for putting in all the effort to open the Crèche!
> We shall have to keep a lookout for any Baby Poppets that have become lost along the way!


Thank you lovely Letitia. I'm worried little ones are escaping. I apologize to any Mommies whose Baby Poppet has been left out.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Thank you lovely Letitia. I'm worried little ones are escaping. I apologize to any Mommies whose Baby Poppet has been left out.


Don't worry, Chris, we'll keep a lookout for them!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> Don't worry, Chris, we'll keep a lookout for them!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

What wonderful poppets they all are. Love them


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

WOW! I'm counting 27 Baby Poppets in the Creche so far! But I am missing Dizzy, and maybe a few others of yours as well, Chris. It is so lovely to see them all together. The Mommies have created such sweetnes and cuteness for all of us to enjoy. Thanks, Gypsycream for this great pattern, filled up with cute outfits too. It sure is fun to mix and match. Lots of room for creativity.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Chris for giving us a center place to see all the sweet babies. I'm working on one now, up to the body so far. Thank you Gypsycream for a wonderful pattern. And there is miss Matilda for me to see and admire. Still my most favorite of all the lovely babies.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> WOW! I'm counting 27 Baby Poppets in the Creche so far! But I am missing Dizzy, and maybe a few others of yours as well, Chris. It is so lovely to see them all together. The Mommies have created such sweetnes and cuteness for all of us to enjoy. Thanks, Gypsycream for this great pattern, filled up with cute outfits too. It sure is fun to mix and match. Lots of room for creativity.


Haha, not much gets past you Kathy!!!! I feel a bit greedy by putting all mine on at once. Maybe a few more later. Not sure about Dizzy though as she's just an experiment. Lol. Poor little thing.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

JoRae said:


> Thanks Chris for giving us a center place to see all the sweet babies. I'm working on one now, up to the body so far. Thank you Gypsycream for a wonderful pattern. And there is miss Matilda for me to see and admire. Still my most favorite of all the lovely babies.


Awww JoRae, she's there just for you. And her head is getting pretty big because she knows you love her. *Chuckle*. I can't wait to see your little one.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> What wonderful poppets they all are. Love them


Thank you Sarah. I hope you are looking after yourself and getting a little better. Agape love to you my Darling Sister. xxx


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Thank you Sarah. I hope you are looking after yourself and getting a little better. Agape love to you my Darling Sister. xxx


I'm doing my best Dear Sister, but being awake at this time of the night indicates a certain amount of naughtiness! xxxxx


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh Chris... I'm so glad you and Pat have put together this Creche! I'm so sorry my time is limited this time around. :-( My face hurt because I was smiling so much looking at all these little darlings. Well done to all! I will help you keep an eye out for any Babies, too.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Oh Chris... I'm so glad you and Pat have put together this Creche! I'm so sorry my time is limited this time around. :-( My face hurt because I was smiling so much looking at all these little darlings. Well done to all! I will help you keep an eye out for any Babies, too.


Thanks Donna! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Oh Chris... I'm so glad you and Pat have put together this Creche! I'm so sorry my time is limited this time around. :-( My face hurt because I was smiling so much looking at all these little darlings. Well done to all! I will help you keep an eye out for any Babies, too.


I'm with Letitia here, thank you so much Donna. I'm pleased you've got a nice type of smiling face and not the type when Sparkle gets between your feet and you fall onto your face. *Chuckle* Hugs to you. xxx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> I'm doing my best Dear Sister, but being awake at this time of the night indicates a certain amount of naughtiness! xxxxx


It was the same here too. But when I did drop off it was bliss when I woke up. A good 5 hr's sleep finally. Love to you darling. You are in my prayers. xxx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> Thanks Donna! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (((XXX)))


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful group of wee poppets,all dressed so beautifully. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I looked at your creche by accident. I did enjoy myself so congratulations to everyone. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Great poppets!!!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I looked at your creche by accident. I did enjoy myself so congratulations to everyone. Well done :thumbup:


Awww thank you Normaedern. I'm glad you had that type of accident. It was the perfect type for us. Please look in again sometime as comments and Poppet Babies will be posted along the way.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> What a beautiful group of wee poppets,all dressed so beautifully. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you kiwiannie, it's lovely to hear from, you as I know you are an avid Gypsycream follower. x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Here comes Fifi. She's excited because we've promised the babies we will go to the swimming baths today. She's dressed and ready to swim underneath her little pinafore dress.


----------



## bbarr (Mar 19, 2014)

Good Morning Everyone! I adore these babies. Even though we all used the same pattern...(Thank you Pat)..every baby has their own personality. Thanks for adding Carl. Here is his friend Edie. This is a great idea Chris.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

How amazing! They are PoPPing up from everywhere!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

bbarr said:


> Good Morning Everyone! I adore these babies. Even though we all used the same pattern...(Thank you Pat)..every baby has their own personality. Thanks for adding Carl. Here is his friend Edie. This is a great idea Chris.


Awww bbarr, What a gorgeous little Baby girl. and I love the name Edie. I bet Carl was excited when he saw her. Now that's a lovely idea to show her off, she fits perfectly on the chair although I hope she doesn't slip off though. Lol.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

bbarr said:


> Good Morning Everyone! I adore these babies. Even though we all used the same pattern...(Thank you Pat)..every baby has their own personality. Thanks for adding Carl. Here is his friend Edie. This is a great idea Chris.


Sorry it's a double post. 
My lap-top is slow today and playing up. The Babies have probably dropped biscuit crumbs on the keyboard.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

bbarr said:


> Good Morning Everyone! I adore these babies. Even though we all used the same pattern...(Thank you Pat)..every baby has their own personality. Thanks for adding Carl. Here is his friend Edie. This is a great idea Chris.


Aww love Edie  Love her hair!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Such a sweet face Chris


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Such a sweet face Chris


Thank you Pat, I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## sls 449 (Feb 24, 2015)

I have not heard of them before, but they are so cute ! Looks like fun to make !


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a lovely collection.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

They're all too adorable&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Pegster (Jul 8, 2011)

They are all so-o cute...I guess it's time for me to make one, too!!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

They are lovely


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Here comes Fifi. She's excited because we've promised the babies we will go to the swimming baths today. She's dressed and ready to swim underneath her little pinafore dress.


Love your baby. She is sweet. Such cute hair and sweet face. Lovely.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

bbarr said:


> Good Morning Everyone! I adore these babies. Even though we all used the same pattern...(Thank you Pat)..every baby has their own personality. Thanks for adding Carl. Here is his friend Edie. This is a great idea Chris.


Aren't they all so different as real babies are. Your Edie is a cutie. Love her hair and sweet face. Lovely job.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Pegster said:


> They are all so-o cute...I guess it's time for me to make one, too!!


Oh, please do! They are fun and quick! It'll be great to see some more babies! All the ones already posted are so adorable!

What fun to see Fifi and Edie. You will have a great time here!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a great collection! All are just adorable!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

All these babies are fabulous. When I get back from holiday I must try one.
Chris where in Hampshire are you. I used to live near stockbridge.
Pam


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

The poppets are so cute, I plan on making several soon.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

lyd said:


> The poppets are so cute, I plan on making several soon.


Looking forwards to seeing them


----------



## Avekene (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh, they all are so cute! I would also like to knit one, but I think that I encounter language difficulties


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

So sweet! I wish my knitting skills were up to making one, but I know my limits. Well done everyone and thanks for sharing.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

pamgillies1 said:


> All these babies are fabulous. When I get back from holiday I must try one.
> Chris where in Hampshire are you. I used to live near stockbridge.
> Pam


Hi Pam, I'm in Catisfield, Fareham. Not too far from you.

Please ladies, if you haven't ever knitted a Gypsycream Huggable, you must try one, they are so easy. A Baby Poppet is a great way to start because they are so quick. You don't need to buy eyes if you can embroider so I think you would ready to go if you look in your Knitting bags. They are great stash-busters.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Rosette said:


> So sweet! I wish my knitting skills were up to making one, but I know my limits. Well done everyone and thanks for sharing.


Rosette, can I just tell you that I had a brain injury and forgot my previous skills. Gypsycream Huggables were the best way to teach me to make something worthwhile. You would laugh at my first efforts, but now I'm so pleased with my work. It's only Knit, Purl, increase and decrease for all Pat's patterns.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I would love to make a couple of bears as I have so much eyelash yarn in my stash, but no-one who wants to wear it. Thanks for the encouraging words. Your poppets are adorable.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

All the Baby Poppets are so adorable. I have the pattern but haven't got the knitting needles going yet. I will soon though. To all the moms with babies here, you have done a beautiful job.


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you for posting all the pictures. I love them all. I can't wait to start knitting my Baby Poppet (just waiting for the yarn to arrive).


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow they're all lovely


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Rosette said:


> I would love to make a couple of bears as I have so much eyelash yarn in my stash, but no-one who wants to wear it. Thanks for the encouraging words. Your poppets are adorable.


Please look through the Gypsycream site and you'll see some amazing Huggables. It would be wonderful to see a finished eyelash Bear from you.

http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/510881

http://www.etsy.com/shop/HuggableBears


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Grandma Jo said:


> All the Baby Poppets are so adorable. I have the pattern but haven't got the knitting needles going yet. I will soon though. To all the moms with babies here, you have done a beautiful job.


Jo, I know your Baby Poppet will be beautiful. We can see that through your Avatar.

Hello runflyski, You too. These Baby Poppets are so quick and easy. You'll get hooked.


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

Love seeing all these babies. They are all so cute! Looking forward to seeing more as they are born.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Avekene said:


> Oh, they all are so cute! I would also like to knit one, but I think that I encounter language difficulties


If you understand knit,purl,cast on and off, increase,decrease you should be able to understand the pattern!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Chris, your Baby Poppet Crèche is filling fast! It is lovely seeing them all!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

She's fantastic. Love her hair!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

He has such a sweet face. How about "Robin."


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

She's lovely. Great hair and face. Nice outfit!


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Chris. This is wonderful. I started to comment on the dolls, but then realized there are so many, and all of them wonderful. I'm going to add my Poppet soon. What a fantastic family of furry haired friends!!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> Chris, your Baby Poppet Crèche is filling fast! It is lovely seeing them all!


It's so lovely to see all our Baby Poppets together. It's not always easy to find them all in the Pictures section; and if we want to search for them, not everyone will use the words 'Gypsycream Baby Poppets' in their titles. So they won't show up if you use the search button at the top of the page. They might just get lost in the system in that case. So now we can enjoy them all together in one place, in the 'Gypsycream Baby Poppet Creche' . 
This is just an extra place for each little Baby, as well as the individual posts in Pictures, for a personal page just for the clever Moms. 
Someone said earlier that this is just one pattern, but each and every one of these Babies is totally different, just like all babies are of course. I love watching as the new ones are bought in by their Mommies. Can I just add that you Moms are all so brilliant and I'm very proud of you and very proud and thankful to Pat for producing the pattern for us to play with. I love playing Dollies.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Ellisen said:


> Thank you, Chris. This is wonderful. I started to comment on the dolls, but then realized there are so many, and all of them wonderful. I'm going to add my Poppet soon. What a fantastic family of furry haired friends!!!


I will look forward to seeing your Baby Poppet.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone here who is interested in knitting one of these Baby Poppets, please look on Gypsycream's sites below. I feel very cross with myself and I apologize to Pat for not putting the link on the front page. I wish I could still squeeze it in but it won't let me. Grrrr.

http://www.craftsy.com/user/pattern/store/510881

and here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/HuggableBears


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> It's so lovely to see all our Baby Poppets together. It's not always easy to find them all in the Pictures section; and if we want to search for them, not everyone will use the words 'Gypsycream Baby Poppets' in their titles. So they won't show up if you use the search button at the top of the page. They might just get lost in the system in that case. So now we can enjoy them all together in one place, in the 'Gypsycream Baby Poppet Creche' .
> This is just an extra place for each little Baby, as well as the individual posts in Pictures, for a personal page just for the clever Moms.
> Someone said earlier that this is just one pattern, but each and every one of these Babies is totally different, just like all babies are of course. I love watching as the new ones are bought in by their Mommies. Can I just add that you Moms are all so brilliant and I'm very proud of you and very proud and thankful to Pat for producing the pattern for us to play with. I love playing Dollies.


You're adorable Chris, so encouraging.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> You're adorable Chris, so encouraging.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Leanna x


Awww Leanna you are the ones that keep me happy. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Chris, here is my Baby Angel Poppet, still waiting to be born. Her Mummy has had 3 miscarriages this year, so she has no name yet. 

Thank you Chris for sending me the link and helping me with posting her to the thread.
I love all the Baby Poppets I have seen, it's great to have them all in one place ! &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Your angel Poppet is so adorable! What an original idea! She'll be all ready to join the Christmas celebration this year. WOW and wow! Thanks for posting her to the Creche!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Hi Chris, here is my Baby Angel Poppet, still waiting to be born. Her Mummy has had 3 miscarriages this year, so she has no name yet.
> 
> Thank you Chris for sending me the link and helping me with posting her to the thread.
> I love all the Baby Poppets I have seen, it's great to have them all in one place ! 😊😊


She's beautiful x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

canuckle49 said:


> Hi Chris, here is my Baby Angel Poppet, still waiting to be born. Her Mummy has had 3 miscarriages this year, so she has no name yet.
> 
> Thank you Chris for sending me the link and helping me with posting her to the thread.
> I love all the Baby Poppets I have seen, it's great to have them all in one place ! 😊😊


Awww canuckle, I'm so happy you got her here in the end. She is lovely, and she might just be a 'cuddle' for your daughter. Give her a big electronic hug from me and tell her I'm thinking of you all. I love your Baby Angel Poppet. She's very precious.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Please meet Fonzy, he has been on the main forum but wanted to join the Creche I hope he will be a good boy.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome, Fonzy! What a handsome lad you are, and so smartly dressed, too. Your Mommy got you ready for cooler weather with nice long pants and cozy sweater. Have you made some new friends yet? All the others are waiting to share their milk and cookies. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

d-dub said:


> Please meet Fonzy, he has been on the main forum but wanted to join the Creche I hope he will be a good boy.


Hey Fonzy.. There you are. I thought you'd got lost. I've been searching for you in the pictures section and can't find you, so where were you hiding? Tell Mommy to put your link on this list so I can see you there. You look just like a Fonzy I used to 'know', many years ago when I had a crush on a guy from Happy Days!!! you are just as gorgeous as Henry Winkler was. I love you. Clever Mom. :lol: ;-)


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the crèche, Fonzy. You are so handsome in your outfit!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

canuckle49 said:


> Hi Chris, here is my Baby Angel Poppet, still waiting to be born. Her Mummy has had 3 miscarriages this year, so she has no name yet.
> 
> Thank you Chris for sending me the link and helping me with posting her to the thread.
> I love all the Baby Poppets I have seen, it's great to have them all in one place ! 😊😊


Wow, she is gorgeous.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Love you Fonzy ! You are so handsome ! All of the other Baby Poppets will welcome you and love you ! &#128522;


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is my completed Baby Poppet. She's unnamed as yet.

She's pretty clever, since getting her new shoes, she's able to stand by herself but those arms need to be out to balance.LOL!!

She's happy to be joining the other beautiful and handsome babies and I'm sure they'll all get along so well together.

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

leannab said:


> Here is my completed Baby Poppet. She's unnamed as yet.
> 
> She's pretty clever, since getting her new shoes, she's able to stand by herself but those arms need to be out to balance.LOL!!
> 
> ...


Oh she's lovely Leanna! I can just imagine her taking her first steps. Such a pretty little girl


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Here is my completed Baby Poppet. She's unnamed as yet.
> 
> She's pretty clever, since getting her new shoes, she's able to stand by herself but those arms need to be out to balance.LOL!!
> 
> ...


Awwww Leanna, your little Baby girl is gorgeous. I love her pig-tails. Well done you! And what a clever girl she is too by standing on her own. I hope your arms were outstretched too, to catch her if she fell. I love her, such a good job.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

I am so glad that Chris decided to make up this list. I enjoy seeing everyones little poppets. I have yet to make one but it gives me so much pleasure seeing how talented everyone is. I even love the little stories that go with each baby. Keep up the good work and maybe one day I will attempt one of these little sweethearts also.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Thank you Pat and Chris, ever the encouraging helpers. You're wonderful to give the time to everyone the way you do. Thank goodness for people who make our tasks easier on this KP.

Leanna x


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

leannab said:


> Here is my completed Baby Poppet. She's unnamed as yet.
> 
> She's pretty clever, since getting her new shoes, she's able to stand by herself but those arms need to be out to balance.LOL!!
> 
> ...


She is beautiful,Leanna! It has been such fun seeing her develop into this cute Baby Poppet! I have a feeling that when they walk they have to move up into the Kindergarten! Lol!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> She is beautiful,Leanna! It has been such fun seeing her develop into this cute Baby Poppet! I have a feeling that when they walk they have to move up into the Kindergarten! Lol!


Thank you blackat99, you're always so lovely with your comments, no matter what I make. Lovely to have friends on KP.

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

collectordolls said:


> I am so glad that Chris decided to make up this list. I enjoy seeing everyones little poppets. I have yet to make one but it gives me so much pleasure seeing how talented everyone is. I even love the little stories that go with each baby. Keep up the good work and maybe one day I will attempt one of these little sweethearts also.


Ha-ha, I see from your name that you are just one tiny footstep away from trying out one more different style of Doll. You must give it a go, or you'll be missing out on the birthing craze that has sent us all back into childhood mode. *Chuckle*.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Thank you Pat and Chris, ever the encouraging helpers. You're wonderful to give the time to everyone the way you do. Thank goodness for people who make our tasks easier on this KP.
> 
> Leanna x


Leanna, it's people like you that keep us going. Pat has got an amazing thirst for making people happy and has a list, an arm long, of suggestions from knitters of what they would love to knit. Some items, like this Baby Poppet, have given her hours of fun to design and I'll let you into a big secret.... She talks to them as they grow!!!! And she dresses and undresses them in different outfits. I bet she can't beat me though.... We all sit on the lounge floor and have picnics together, with real jam sandwiches, chocolate cake and orange juice. You've heard about the stories where the toys come alive at night and get up to mischief, haven't you? Well it's TRUE. And in this house, I join in. 
Thank you to everyone who knits these beautiful Huggables and makes life that much more fun.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, Chris, look at all the wonderful Baby Poppets that have come to the Creche. What a happy bunch! And still there is lots of room for more!


----------



## hennie (Mar 28, 2011)

Can Harry join the creche please. He promises to be a good boy and has his fingers crossed to prove his sincerity.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

hennie said:


> Can Harry join the creche please. He promises to be a good boy and has his fingers crossed to prove his sincerity.


lol! just look at that face!! Harry is adorable


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

hennie said:


> Can Harry join the creche please. He promises to be a good boy and has his fingers crossed to prove his sincerity.


Awwww Hennie, Harry has the sweetest little face and of course he is more than welcome to join in with the other Babies. But it might be less embarrassing for him if he has a little outfit to wear. Now that's why he's crossing his hands.... so we can't see what's behind them. Lol. A big welcome to you Harry.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

He's lovely.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cora by Tambirrer58


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> Cora by Tambirrer58


Oh I love her!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

She's very sweet.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh My Goodness, Tammy, Cora is adorable. I love her so much. You have been one very clever lady and there has been so much love gone into her... She oozes it. A big well done to you.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I've realized I have left out a few of my Baby Poppets that I've already placed in the Pictures section. I will post them one at a time, here in the Creche. I'll start with Ronnie though because he is just going to the Picture post now. I'll pop the others in occasionally, so it doesn't look like I've over-taken the Creche. Heehee. 

Ronnie is a quiet little Baby Poppet, who has yet to walk. He's been trying really hard and can stand up if he leans onto something. Because of his sweet nature he will be staying here at home with the family and Baby poppet Pippa. They are for me.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I've realized I have left out a few of my Baby Poppets that I've already placed in the Pictures section. I will post them one at a time, here in the Creche. I'll start with Ronnie though because he is just going to the Picture post now. I'll pop the others in occasionally, so it doesn't look like I've over-taken the Creche. Heehee.
> 
> Ronnie is a quiet little Baby Poppet, who has yet to walk. He's been trying really hard and can stand up if he leans onto something. Because of his sweet nature he will be staying here at home with the family and Baby poppet Pippa. They are for me.


Ronnie is lovely Chris  He's like Poppy, can stand up unaided but just won't take that first step!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Ronnie is lovely Chris  He's like Poppy, can stand up unaided but just won't take that first step!


The floor is a long way down for little noses to be banged, Pat. Thank you for liking Ronnie. I'm still trying to decide on the haircut. I love that Large Loop Mohair and don't wish to waste it by cutting it. Lol.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

He's sweet, I love his hair.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

He's sweet, I love his hair.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful job, Ros. Leave his hair he might be an Albert Einstein one day LOL!!

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Beautiful job, Ros. Leave his hair he might be an Albert Einstein one day LOL!!
> 
> Leanna x


Haha. Now I could live with that! The name: Ronnie the Gypsycream Baby Poppet, will be remembered for ever.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> Cora by Tambirrer58


Welcome to the Poppet Creche, Cora!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> I've realized I have left out a few of my Baby Poppets that I've already placed in the Pictures section. I will post them one at a time, here in the Creche. I'll start with Ronnie though because he is just going to the Picture post now. I'll pop the others in occasionally, so it doesn't look like I've over-taken the Creche. Heehee.
> 
> Ronnie is a quiet little Baby Poppet, who has yet to walk. He's been trying really hard and can stand up if he leans onto something. Because of his sweet nature he will be staying here at home with the family and Baby poppet Pippa. They are for me.


Welcome to the Poppet Creche, Ronnie! You will have fun with the other Baby Poppets!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Haha. Now I could live with that! The name: Ronnie the Gypsycream Baby Poppet, will be remembered for ever.


Chris, I have to offer you my apologies, Ros Kelly was posting poppets at the same time as you were and her avatar is similar to yours too.

I'm so sorry dear friend who has helped me so much with baby poppet.

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Chris, I have to offer you my apologies, Ros Kelly was posting poppets at the same time as you were and her avatar is similar to yours too.
> 
> I'm so sorry dear friend who has helped me so much with baby poppet.
> 
> Leanna x


Awww no apologies needed. I get called all sorts of names, and answer to most of them. *Chuckle*. I'm just so happy I was able to help you but the beautiful Baby you produced was all down to you. Well done to you.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Awww no apologies needed. I get called all sorts of names, and answer to most of them. *Chuckle*. I'm just so happy I was able to help you but the beautiful Baby you produced was all down to you. Well done to you.


You're so generous and forgiving. Thank you.

Leanna x


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

They are all adorable! Need to make some!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

TabathaJoy said:


> They are all adorable! Need to make some!


TabithaJoy, with your beautiful skills, a Baby Poppet would be just perfect. Give it a go. x


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Cora and Ronnie are both wonderful additions to the Creche. It is so good to hear that more "Mommies" are thinking of knitting this adorable Baby Poppet. There is room for lots more. There can't be too many.

Love, love, love Cora's outfit! Well, actually, she's an all-over beauty!

Please don't cut Ronnie's hair, Chris. It's just perfect for him the way it is! I didn't tell you yet, but Ronnie has the sweetest toes!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Haha, Kathy, he has inherited his daddy's toes. A couple of them stick up where they shouldn't.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Haha, Kathy, he has inherited his daddy's toes. A couple of them stick up where they shouldn't.


Honest, they were all lined up in my eyes, and for the camera. Of course, you would know what they look like when no one is snapping pictures. LOL!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> Honest, they were all lined up in my eyes, and for the camera. Of course, you would know what they look like when no one is snapping pictures. LOL!


Lol.😀😁👣👣👣


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

They all look great.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Welcome to our new Creche, which is opening it's doors today. Mommies and Daddies are more than welcome to tell us about their Babies. There have been a few inquisitive little ones, trying to get in the door lately, so it would be lovely if you parents, named your Baby and told us a little bit about their darlings, so we know what they will gabble on about, at 'circle time'.
> All parents are encouraged to advertise our site to any lost souls wandering around Knitting Paradise.
> Tea and biscuits will be provided for parents at recess time, and bottled water and fresh fruit is available for the little ones whenever they would like it.
> Lets kick off the list with the babies from our wonderful Designer herself, Gypsycream.


"POPPY" is sooo excited to be joining her friends at Creche! Hoping you,ll all take special care of her! 💞


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

Poppy is just lovely. Good work


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> "POPPY" is sooo excited to be joining her friends at Creche! Hoping you,ll all take special care of her! 💞


Awwww Poppy, you got here. I was hoping you wouldn't get lost because you are adorable and will fit in here beautifully with all the other Babies. I love everything about you and you have a very clever Mommy. Welcome Sweetheart. x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Awwww!! She's beautiful and Iove her little dress. You have beautiful pig tails too.Welcome to the creche little girl, there are plenty of very sweet little babies on here who will certainly look after you. 

Leanna x


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Welcome, Poppy. How sweet you are. Your Mommy fixed up your hair so pretty, and made sure you were beautifully dressed. She sure is a clever knitter! Enjoy your play time!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Poppy is the sweetest of sweets


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Awwww Poppy, you got here. I was hoping you wouldn't get lost because you are adorable and will fit in here beautifully with all the other Babies. I love everything about you and you have a very clever Mommy. Welcome Sweetheart. x


Bless you Chris! Took Poppy & I while to figure out how she got into Creche! Late night brain fog! Held us up! Pleased that Poppy,s had such a warm welcome & very happy! Thanks for your help! 🎀💞


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

leannab said:


> Awwww!! She's beautiful and Iove her little dress. You have beautiful pig tails too.Welcome to the creche little girl, there are plenty of very sweet little babies on here who will certainly look after you.
> 
> Leanna x


Thank you Leannab so pleased to meet all the other sweet babies to in the creche🎀💙


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

KJKnitCro said:


> Welcome, Poppy. How sweet you are. Your Mommy fixed up your hair so pretty, and made sure you were beautifully dressed. She sure is a clever knitter! Enjoy your play time!


Thank you KJKnitCro really appreciate the lovely compliments thank you so much! Poppy is going to adore it in the Creche 🎀


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Gypsycream said:


> Poppy is the sweetest of sweets


Bless you & thankyou so much Pat & for your lovely pattern so Poppy could be born! 🎀


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Bless you & thankyou so much Pat & for your lovely pattern so Poppy could be born! 🎀


Welcome to the Crèche Poppy Baby Poppet!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

blackat99 said:


> Welcome to the Crèche Poppy Baby Poppet!


Thank you Blackat99 x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Thank you Leannab so pleased to meet all the other sweet babies to in the creche🎀💙


Granny-Pearl, which method did you use for her hair please.

Leanna x


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

leannab said:


> Granny-Pearl, which method did you use for her hair please.
> 
> Leanna x


Leanne the latch hook method! x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

It's so lovely seeing all the different methods of hair on these Babies


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so pleased everyone is managing to post their Baby Poppets. I keep going back and looking at their gorgeous photos. From Gypsycream's one pattern, we have produced so many different little faces. I love them all. Thank you for creating them and keep up the good work. We have plenty of room.. xxx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Bless you Chris! Took Poppy & I while to figure out how she got into Creche! Late night brain fog! Held us up! Pleased that Poppy,s had such a warm welcome & very happy! Thanks for your help! 🎀💞


The pleasure is all mine, Krissy. I adore her. Hugs to you my darling. xxx


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Leanne the latch hook method! x


Thanks for that. I might try it for the one i've almost completed. My dilemma is what to dress her in, so many variables in the clothing patterns.

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Thanks for that. I might try it for the one i've almost completed. My dilemma is what to dress her in, so many variables in the clothing patterns.
> 
> Leanna x


My favorite outfit on one of my Babies is the swim suit underneath the pinefore dress. It then looks like frilly knickers.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> My favorite outfit on one of my Babies is the swim suit underneath the pinefore dress. It then looks like frilly knickers.


Great idea Chris. I'm going to make the leggings but shorter with, perhaps, a crochet border in contrast. Then I might just design a short two colour dress to go over the top. I'm trying to reflect the sort of clothes her new owner, Sabai, would wear.

Dolly is finished, have to do her hair next and outfits. It won't be long. She'll be born very soon.

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Great idea Chris. I'm going to make the leggings but shorter with, perhaps, a crochet border in contrast. Then I might just design a short two colour dress to go over the top. I'm trying to reflect the sort of clothes her new owner, Sabai, would wear.
> 
> Dolly is finished, have to do her hair next and outfits. It won't be long. She'll be born very soon.
> 
> Leanna x


A lovely idea Leanna. I'm really looking forward to seeing this little Baby Poppet.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> A lovely idea Leanna. I'm really looking forward to seeing this little Baby Poppet.


You're gorgeous Chris, ever complimentary, ever sweet.

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> You're gorgeous Chris, ever complimentary, ever sweet.
> 
> Leanna x


Hugs to you Sweetie. x


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Please meet Lettie in lemon, it was a beautiful spring day today so she was out in the garden, just for fun a pic, she is in the lemon tree, also she wanted to show her frilly onsie.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Let tie you are a very sweet Baby Poppet and welcome to the Crèche!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww Lettie is lovely, great hair style


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello Lettie in lemon! Love your frilly jumpsuit & pretty outfit!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

d-dub said:


> Please meet Lettie in lemon, it was a beautiful spring day today so she was out in the garden, just for fun a pic, she is in the lemon tree, also she wanted to show her frilly onsie.


Awww Dianne, I knew you would provide us with a gorgeous little girl. I love the lemon look. I feel like Spring is on it's way. Lovely work from you as usual.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Lettie is a darling in lemon, and in the lemon tree! What a clever Mommie she has! Such pretty clothes and hair. It's a joy to have her in the Creche!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow&#8252;&#65039;&#8252;&#65039;They are all so beautiful, I absolutely love all of them!!!! Great work everyone&#8252;&#65039;&#8252;&#65039;&#128158;&#128144;&#128158;


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Meet Ricky. He's been waiting patiently; watching lots of little Baby boys and girls coming through the doors. He left home with Annelise quite happily because he knew he wouldn't be lonely as they were going to live together and be known as ''The Twins''. They were re-named Patsy and George because those are the names of their new Mommy and Daddy. I don't mind at all, as long as these Babies are happy with their new names. Ricky thinks he now sounds very grown up. I suspect he might be called Georgie. That does happen with Babies, doesn't it?


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ahh. Lovely! Such cute clothes too.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, Ricky certainly is a handsome young fella. He looks like he'll fit in well with your other beautiful creations.

As usual, you have done a wonderful job creating this little one. You've made quite a collection now!

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Tammy and Leanna. You are both wonderful Poppet makers too. We make a good team, don't we? haha.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Such cutie-pies!!! I certainly don't know if I could be so patient if they had gotten in my yarn!!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Ah, Chris, you'll have them all knitting before you know it! What darling Poppet babies, every one!! Ricky and Annelise really do look like twins. So nice to see your little ones together one last time! They'll each have a bear to play with soon, right?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

KJKnitCro said:


> Ah, Chris, you'll have them all knitting before you know it! What darling Poppet babies, every one!! Ricky and Annelise really do look like twins. So nice to see your little ones together one last time! They'll each have a bear to play with soon, right?


Funny you should say that because the lady who has the twins wants a Bobba and baby Teddy too. Ha-ha. I'll be posting my first Bobba soon. Bit busy with my new craft room today while hubby is available. I'm very excited.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

MzBarnz said:


> Such cutie-pies!!! I certainly don't know if I could be so patient if they had gotten in my yarn!!!


Donna are you telling me that your girls have never played with your yarn?????


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I'll have to find a few pics of my girls taking care of my yarn and needles. Bet you can't guess who one of the culprits was???


chris kelly said:


> Donna are you telling me that your girls have never played with your yarn?????


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

This is Amber. I think she has dual nationality as she was knit on the plane to and from a holiday in Portugal. We're very happy to be here at the creche. She wants me to knit a bathing costume and sun hat next, so she can join the others at the pool.

I have promised Amber that she will have 3 little sisters by Christmas. She says she will help me by sharing her clothes if I don't have them all finished in time. She might end up in her birthday suit for a while!

They will be living in different houses but she will be able to see them when my 3 youngest grand daughters come to visit. That is once or twice a week, so she won't miss them too much. Liz x


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

kerobinson said:


> This is Amber. I think she has dual nationality as she was knit on the plane to and from a holiday in Portugal. We're very happy to be here at the creche. She wants me to knit a bathing costume and sun hat next, so she can join the others at the pool.
> 
> I have promised Amber that she will have 3 little sisters by Christmas. She says she will help me by sharing her clothes if I don't have them all finished in time. She might end up in her birthday suit for a while!
> 
> They will be living in different houses but she will be able to see them when my 3 youngest grand daughters come to visit. That is once or twice a week, so she won't miss them too much. Liz x


Aww Amber you are so cute! Welcome to the Creche! Love your pretty dress & shoes! 💙💙


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Aww Amber you are so cute! Welcome to the Creche! Love your pretty dress & shoes! 💙💙


Thank you so much. We are enjoying being here already! Looking forward to meeting even more babies. Liz x


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh I love Amber! Love her hair and what a cute little outfit. Can't wait to see her siblings next!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful Amber, great job, Well done!! Welcome to the creche.

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Aawwwwwww Amber you are lovely. I met you last night from the pictures section and was hoping you wouldn't get lost. Mommy certainly has her work cut out for her with 3 more babies on the way. It's a good job these ones don't take 9 months, but are a quick knit. Tell mommy a nappy only takes a few minutes to knit, to hide your sisters modesty. Lol.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey Mommy Kristy... Where's Raggedy Rosebud. If she lost and need help in finding us? Or is it her feed time? Mine all took forever with their feeds. Lol.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Aawwwwwww Amber you are lovely. I met you last night from the pictures section and was hoping you wouldn't get lost. Mommy certainly has her work cut out for her with 3 more babies on the way. It's a good job these ones don't take 9 months, but are a quick knit. Tell mommy a nappy only takes a few minutes to knit, to hide your sisters modesty. Lol.


Don't worry. We already have the nappy and vest knitted. Amber decided she was a big girl and didn't want to wear them under her best dress and panties! Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> Oh I love Amber! Love her hair and what a cute little outfit. Can't wait to see her siblings next!


Thank you so much - but please don't expect the siblings too soon. Before knitting Amber I had already made a long list of knitting projects to get through before Christmas, 2 'big' family birthdays that I have to cater for in the next few weeks, a guest coming to stay at the end of the month and a trip to Poland in early December. Who said retirement was relaxing!
HELP!!!!!! Liz x

PS Only joking - I love it all!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Chris Raggedy Rosebud is about to go under surgery & does not have a dress or outfit made so will be a day or two before she attends Creche. Lol x


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel! After selling my 2 little knitted Rottweilers to my friend, she's promoting business for me and last night, I had several people contact me asking if I'd make 1 or 2 for them! I had to start a waiting list. I'm excited about people wanting them, but at the same time, I'm thinking "What have I done???" I'm just glad Gypsycream's patterns are so quick and easy. Whew! Like you, there's birthdays, Christmas and other pre-planned projects. Then my son adds to the mix by wanting me to make him crocheted Lens Buddies to help my granddaughter save money to go on a mission trip to India next year. Sure, I may have retired, but I am substituting in my old position at school for awhile, but I may need to retire form THAT now! LOL


kerobinson said:


> Thank you so much - but please don't expect the siblings too soon. Before knitting Amber I had already made a long list of knitting projects to get through before Christmas, 2 'big' family birthdays that I have to cater for in the next few weeks, a guest coming to stay at the end of the month and a trip to Poland in early December. Who said retirement was relaxing!
> HELP!!!!!! Liz x
> 
> PS Only joking - I love it all!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

MzBarnz said:


> I know exactly how you feel! After selling my 2 little knitted Rottweilers to my friend, she's promoting business for me and last night, I had several people contact me asking if I'd make 1 or 2 for them! I had to start a waiting list. I'm excited about people wanting them, but at the same time, I'm thinking "What have I done???" I'm just glad Gypsycream's patterns are so quick and easy. Whew! Like you, there's birthdays, Christmas and other pre-planned projects. Then my son adds to the mix by wanting me to make him crocheted Lens Buddies to help my granddaughter save money to go on a mission trip to India next year. Sure, I may have retired, but I am substituting in my old position at school for awhile, but I may need to retire form THAT now! LOL


Your monkey is very cute! I may have to put a few of those on my "to do" list too - to use as stocking fillers.

You just have to take it as a huge compliment that people like the stuff you make so much..... and keep soldiering on!!! Liz x


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you! They really are easy to make!


kerobinson said:


> Your monkey is very cute! I may have to put a few of those on my "to do" list too - to use as stocking fillers.
> 
> You just have to take it as a huge compliment that people like the stuff you make so much..... and keep soldiering on!!! Liz x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Hi Chris Raggedy Rosebud is about to go under surgery & does not have a dress or outfit made so will be a day or two before she attends Creche. Lol x


Awwwwwww Krissy, I forgot Rosebud was having surgery. Poor little darling. I'll be thinking of you, so just make sure you cover her other eye while you're doing it, or she'll be giving you a very soulful plea. 
It's our Regional Assembly today and so I feel woeful at being home alone. I'll just have to cuddle my Baby Poppets and have a conversation with them until tonight. Lol


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Gypsycream said:


> This is KatieMae, created by lovely KJKnitCro from Canada.


Hello Pat! I really KatieMaes dress but I think KJKnitCro has made some creative changes to your dress pattern included with the baby poppets - am I right or have I not looked properly at the included patterns?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

judypfennemore said:


> Hello Pat! I really KatieMaes dress but I think KJKnitCro has made some creative changes to your dress pattern included with the baby poppets - am I right or have I not looked properly at the included patterns?


Hello Judy. I'm pretty sure KJKnitCro has dressed her KatieMae in a dress pattern which isn't in the Baby Poppets pattern. You aren't under any obligation to clothe your Huggables in the outfits provided in the pattern. They are kindly added for our enjoyment, and with knowledge that they will fit our Babies. The Watermelon dress on this little Baby is an entirely different pattern to the ones in Pat's pattern. Copywrite issues arise when one of the Designer's patterns has been altered without the permission of that actual designer. I'm sure Pat will clarify this for the both of us.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Hello Pat! I really KatieMaes dress but I think KJKnitCro has made some creative changes to your dress pattern included with the baby poppets - am I right or have I not looked properly at the included patterns?


No that lovely dress isn't included with the Baby Poppet Pattern, it's very good isn't it?


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Gypsycream said:


> No that lovely dress isn't included with the Baby Poppet Pattern, it's very good isn't it?


It really is lovely! Looks like a mini top down version of Marianna Mel's pattern. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Gypsycream said:


> No that lovely dress isn't included with the Baby Poppet Pattern, it's very good isn't it?


Hi Pat! The needles are clicking away furiously - thanks for your very well written pattern. I have asked the question in the main section of KP as I thought others readers might be interested to know the answer to my question. However, I'd like to know what your recommendation is. My knitting is curling at the sides (nothing unusual!) and I would like to know whether you block your pieces before stitching - my thought was that it would make the joining process easier.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Hi Pat! The needles are clicking away furiously - thanks for your very well written pattern. I have asked the question in the main section of KP as I thought others readers might be interested to know the answer to my question. However, I'd like to know what your recommendation is. My knitting is curling at the sides (nothing unusual!) and I would like to know whether you block your pieces before stitching - my thought was that it would make the joining process easier.


Personally I don't block toys. I find it makes the knitted fabric limp and over stretches it. The seams aren't very long and its quite easy to uncurl as you sew


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Personally I don't block toys. I find it makes the knitted fabric limp and over stretches it. The seams aren't very long and its quite easy to uncurl as you sew


I totally agree. I never iron them either.

I also find that if you sew from the right side, and use a little stuffing as you go along to help hold the shape, you can actually get a 'next to invisible' seam. You can link the 'bars' in the edge stitches on each side of the join and pull very gently. That closes it almost completely. I hope that makes sense - but it really works!

The picture was taken a few days ago and is at a slight angle, but I think you can see that the seam down the centre back hardly shows. I can take a better picture later if you like. I have to go out for about an hour now. Liz x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kerobinson said:


> I totally agree. I never iron them either.
> 
> I also find that if you sew from the right side, and use a little stuffing as you go along to help hold the shape, you can actually get a 'next to invisible' seam. You can link the 'bars' in the edge stitches on each side of the join and pull very gently. That closes it almost completely. I hope that makes sense - but it really works!
> 
> The picture was taken a few days ago and is at a slight angle, but I think you can see that the seam down the centre back hardly shows. I can take a better picture later if you like. I have to go out for about an hour now. Liz x


Beautiful stitching!! and exactly how I do it


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

kerobinson said:


> I totally agree. I never iron them either.
> 
> I also find that if you sew from the right side, and use a little stuffing as you go along to help hold the shape, you can actually get a 'next to invisible' seam. You can link the 'bars' in the edge stitches on each side of the join and pull very gently. That closes it almost completely. I hope that makes sense - but it really works!
> 
> The picture was taken a few days ago and is at a slight angle, but I think you can see that the seam down the centre back hardly shows. I can take a better picture later if you like. I have to go out for about an hour now. Liz x


My goodness Liz, that's amazing. I need to follow your instructions as my sewing is atrocious. Thank you so much for showing.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you thank you!! And yes I understand perfectly Liz, hope mine looks as good as that once done. Very rare to see complete agreement, but on this one its quite clear - no blocking necessary. Hopefully my little babe will be joining her cousins in the creche in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Thank you thank you!! And yes I understand perfectly Liz, hope mine looks as good as that once done. Very rare to see complete agreement, but on this one its quite clear - no blocking necessary. Hopefully my little babe will be joining her cousins in the creche in the next couple of weeks!


That's good. I was writing in a hurry because I had to go and pick up my grand daughter from nursery. I wasn't sure if it was even proper English! Looking forward to seeing him/her soon. Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> My goodness Liz, that's amazing. I need to follow your instructions as my sewing is atrocious. Thank you so much for showing.


Thank you, Chris, but I've never seen anything 'atrocious' in anything you produce - they are all lovely.

To be honest, I probably learned to 'sew up' before I learned to knit. My mother was a fantastic knitter but her eyesight was poor so she found putting garments together really difficult. Even when I was a child she used to give the pieces to me to sew together, and I discovered this as a neat way to do it.

I can remember when I was a student she knit an aran sweater for my boyfriend (now husband), but she gave it to him all wrapped up in birthday paper - but in 4 separate pieces! You should have seen the look of bewilderment on his face when he unwrapped it, until she explained that he could ask me to put it together for him.

Anyway, I hope it will be of use to you. Let me know if I should explain it better. Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Beautiful stitching!! and exactly how I do it


Thank you Gypsycream. I take that as a huge compliment. Yours always look absolutely perfect. Liz x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

kerobinson said:


> Thank you, Chris, but I've never seen anything 'atrocious' in anything you produce - they are all lovely.
> 
> To be honest, I probably learned to 'sew up' before I learned to knit. My mother was a fantastic knitter but her eyesight was poor so she found putting garments together really difficult. Even when I was a child she used to give the pieces to me to sew together, and I discovered this as a neat way to do it.
> 
> ...


Awww Thank you for that, but I hide all my seams. Lol. And all my Bears are in eyelash or fancy yarn, which hides a multitude of sins. *Chuckle*.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is a pic of my Baby Poppet No 2 which I have given to Sabai. She has a rubber dolly called 'Baby' and when asked about a name she said 'Baby', so this little Poppet is called 'Baby 2' or 'B2' for short (not to be confused with B1 and B2 'Bananas in Pyjamas' for Aussie KPers)!!!

I didn't use Pat's lovely pinafore pattern for this one as Sabai's Mummy thought it would be nice to emulate one of Sabai's crochet dresses, so here it is. I made up the dress pattern but will post it down the track as a dress for an 11" dolly, when I've written it up. 

Also included pics of my first 2 poppets together, oh they will climb those stairs and as always with babies, they've always lost one shoe!! LOL!!!

Leanna x


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

They're gorgeous!! I'm agonising over how approach the hair - really love what you've done, but don't think we have that kind of yarn readily available.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> They're gorgeous!! I'm agonising over how approach the hair - really love what you've done, but don't think we have that kind of yarn readily available.


I googled the supply of eyelash yarn in South Africa and although there were sites that imported it, I couldn't find specific shops which sold it. I'm certain you'd be able to pick it up in a yarn store somewhere.

A lot of people on KP buy the yarn from Yarn Paradise (I buy other yarn from them too but have never bought eyelash yarn from them yet). I guess you would find the postage prohibitive against the Rand. I find it quite expensive too but their yarn prices are competitive and even with the postage it often works out quite well. They do have yarns that are hard to source anywhere else at very good prices.

Could you call on fellow South African members of KP for any further information?

If you purchase Gypsycream's Baby Poppet pattern you will find many *other* ways of doing the hair, i.e. with regular yarn or boucle yarn. There are good options and I'm sure you would find some to suit.

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope you don't mind me interrupting Leanna 

Judy I put a simple hair tutorial together where I explored the different methods I've tried with creating hair. It can be downloaded free on Craftsy. (Print warning, don't print it out, just download and view on screen or it will drink your ink!!)
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/pet/doll-hair-tutorial/160650


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I hope you don't mind me interrupting Leanna
> 
> Judy I put a simple hair tutorial together where I explored the different methods I've tried with creating hair. It can be downloaded free on Craftsy. (Print warning, don't print it out, just download and view on screen or it will drink your ink!!)
> http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/pet/doll-hair-tutorial/160650


Oh thank you Pat, I hadn't realised that. I knew there was a great one within your pattern.

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Forgot to add my little girl, she's not staying with me long but wanted to make some friends before she left.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Here is a pic of my Baby Poppet No 2 which I have given to Sabai. She has a rubber dolly called 'Baby' and when asked about a name she said 'Baby', so this little Poppet is called 'Baby 2' or 'B2' for short (not to be confused with B1 and B2 'Bananas in Pyjamas' for Aussie KPers)!!!
> 
> I didn't use Pat's lovely pinafore pattern for this one as Sabai's Mummy thought it would be nice to emulate one of Sabai's crochet dresses, so here it is. I made up the dress pattern but will post it down the track as a dress for an 11" dolly, when I've written it up.
> 
> ...


Awww Leanna, I'm so pleased you found your way here with baby 2. I love her cute smile, her hair and that little dress is adorable. She is such a sweetie and the two of them look so good with each other. A big well done to you.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Forgot to add my little girl, she's not staying with me long but wanted to make some friends before she left.


Awww Pat, she s the sweetest little Baby girl. I don't know how to get that baby innocent look that you always seem to produce. I have a feeling you are going to miss this one, once she's been bubble-wrapped and posted. She is adorable my friend. Give her little nose a kiss before she goes. xxx


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366761-1.html

Original post above. Here is my Jonnie.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366761-1.html
> 
> Original post above. Here is my Jonnie.


I missed your original posting. Congratulations, her eyes are amazing. Liz x


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

kerobinson said:


> I missed your original posting. Congratulations, her eyes are amazing. Liz x


Thank you. They are fun to do. a little labor intensive but worth it.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

You're all so generous with your help and ideas!! Special thanks to Pat and Leanna. With our rand on major free fall the hair could work out really expensive if I start looking at external online sites, and safe delivery isn'talways guaranteed AND Im far too impatient to wait for delivery!! I'll certainly look your tutorial up, Pat, again thank you SO much. My little munchkin is coming along nicely - body is completed - and partially stitched. So enjoying your pattern, Pat.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

I hadn't looked carefully at your tutorial in the pattern Pat, but have downloaded from craftsy and what an excellent resource - I'm liking the wild look .... But will see!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> I hadn't looked carefully at your tutorial in the pattern Pat, but have downloaded from craftsy and what an excellent resource - I'm liking the wild look .... But will see!


Take care with the wild look, did you see Leannab's wild look?? she had to unpick it all lol!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Gypsycream said:


> Take care with the wild look, did you see Leannab's wild look?? she had to unpick it all lol!


Hahahaha!!! Yes I did see her post - I have a special friend who is a hairdresser if I run into trouble - don't know what she's like with wool though!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

JoRae said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-366761-1.html
> 
> Original post above. Here is my Jonnie.


Hello Jonnie, I'm pleased you finally found your way here, you'll find lots of friends to greet you. . Well done JoRae.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Melissa is so happy to see everyone! She did complain that I was taking too long to get her finished. She's been wanting some friends and there are MANY here.


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

iluvcabernet said:


> Melissa is so happy to see everyone! She did complain that I was taking too long to get her finished. She's been wanting some friends and there are MANY here.


Awww! She's gorgeous and so are her clothes. Welcome to the creche, Melissa. Liz x


----------



## lafranciskar (Jan 18, 2012)

So many adorable Baby Poppets. Love them all.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

iluvcabernet said:


> Melissa is so happy to see everyone! She did complain that I was taking too long to get her finished. She's been wanting some friends and there are MANY here.


She's a little stunner


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Cute, such a pretty little baby poppet


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

iluvcabernet said:


> Melissa is so happy to see everyone! She did complain that I was taking too long to get her finished. She's been wanting some friends and there are MANY here.


Hello sweet little baby Poppet Melissa. I met you earlier when mommy showed your photos on the Pictures section. I told everyone how pretty you are and we all say a big welcome to you. Have you seen anyone you would like to play with because there are lots who like you, so come and join us for milk and cookies.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Lovely little baby poppet. Gosh it must be hard when it's hair washing time!!!!LOL!! Love it. Welcome to the creche.

Leanna x


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Has anyone knit or crocheted a Dollhouse/Nursery yet?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Has anyone knit or crocheted a Dollhouse/Nursery yet?


You could always be the first!!!!! Lol!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, I haven't even made it past looking at the beautiful poppets everyone has been making. I just started thinking of the adorable Circus Tents my mother used to make for our three pocket poodles. They each had a different tent, but would all end up sleeping together in one.

I also thought of an etagere or bookcase with crocheted trim. The dolls are so adorable!!! Do you have a special place you keep them?



chris kelly said:


> You could always be the first!!!!! Lol!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Unfortunately, I haven't even made it past looking at the beautiful poppets everyone has been making. I just started thinking of the adorable Circus Tents my mother used to make for our three pocket poodles. They each had a different tent, but would all end up sleeping together in one.
> 
> I also thought of an etagere or bookcase with crocheted trim. The dolls are so adorable!!! Do you have a special place you keep them?


All my Gypsycream Huggables are now kept in my second bedroom. I used to have them adorning the staircase until I got told off by my Neurology team and carers. I must admit, some Baby Dumplings and Original Poppets have crept back there. At the moment I have 2 Gypsycream Big Teds in my lounge and they look after all my current knits. So now there are 6 Baby Poppets, 2 Bobba Bears, 2 Bobba little Teddies, 2 Bittie Bears and a few other little rascals that crept in. I always display my latest knits for about 4 months or until I run out of room. They are so addictive. You must give them a go.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

This Baby Boy Poppet will be named by his new owner Ollie. He can't wait to get a name. He's also eager to teach his new owner how to button and unbutton his clothes and even his nappy. His hair is kind of crazy but that's normal for babies. He wants to go outside with Ollie and play, that's why he's taking Ollie a hat that matches his. He's impatiently waiting for Christmas when he gets to meet Ollie.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I love this Baby Poppet!! I love his hair


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> All my Gypsycream Huggables are now kept in my second bedroom. I used to have them adorning the staircase until I got told off by my Neurology team and carers. I must admit, some Baby Dumplings and Original Poppets have crept back there. At the moment I have 2 Gypsycream Big Teds in my lounge and they look after all my current knits. So now there are 6 Baby Poppets, 2 Bobba Bears, 2 Bobba little Teddies, 2 Bittie Bears and a few other little rascals that crept in. I always display my latest knits for about 4 months or until I run out of room. They are so addictive. You must give them a go.


Did you ever post all your little guys on here I would love to see your collection. The ones I have seen are wonderful. You are one talented knitter.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely new BabyPoppets enrolling at the Creche!


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

I would love to, but I've been focusing on Prayer Shawls and baby blankets for Church, as well as Charity items for quite a while now. I have my next-to-the-last (for now) Prayer Shawl almost done. Then, I have a blanket and monkey to finish for our grandson. Next, some Christmas gifts and then - some clothes for myself (what I have is either too small or rotting out). I also need to make some sweaters for our two young grandsons. After that, I have the Poppets, the bears, and some other dolls and animals I want to make for those in need. I love making toys! I can't help making up stories to go with them. I've also been working on a Free Form bedspread for way too many years. A good part of the problem is I'm spending way too much time on KP, instead of knitting, crocheting, quilting, sewing, cooking, and cleaning. I'd really hoped to have a cleaning lady/man by now, but alas, the money never materialized. I'm a member of SABLE and the way I'm going, I'm going to live to 850. Even if I live that long I'll probably have yarn and patterns leftover!

I enjoy living vicariously through your lovely dolls and the others I see on KP. Thank you all for sharing them with me.



chris kelly said:


> All my Gypsycream Huggables are now kept in my second bedroom. I used to have them adorning the staircase until I got told off by my Neurology team and carers. I must admit, some Baby Dumplings and Original Poppets have crept back there. At the moment I have 2 Gypsycream Big Teds in my lounge and they look after all my current knits. So now there are 6 Baby Poppets, 2 Bobba Bears, 2 Bobba little Teddies, 2 Bittie Bears and a few other little rascals that crept in. I always display my latest knits for about 4 months or until I run out of room. They are so addictive. You must give them a go.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Adorable Baby Poppet and the matching hats are a wonderful idea. I'm bookmarking your idea. Thank you for sharing!

The baby poppet looks like a "Little Ollie".



Zibbiedawn said:


> This Baby Boy Poppet will be named by his new owner Ollie. He can't wait to get a name. He's also eager to teach his new owner how to button and unbutton his clothes and even his nappy. His hair is kind of crazy but that's normal for babies. He wants to go outside with Ollie and play, that's why he's taking Ollie a hat that matches his. He's impatiently waiting for Christmas when he gets to meet Ollie.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

collectordolls said:


> Did you ever post all your little guys on here I would love to see your collection. The ones I have seen are wonderful. You are one talented knitter.


Thank you for those lovely words. I think there were a few Baby Poppets I missed. Thank you for the reminder, I'll have to go back and check who went walkabout. Lol. I'm sure I have a group photo on my DH's camera. you are very kind. x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> This Baby Boy Poppet will be named by his new owner Ollie. He can't wait to get a name. He's also eager to teach his new owner how to button and unbutton his clothes and even his nappy. His hair is kind of crazy but that's normal for babies. He wants to go outside with Ollie and play, that's why he's taking Ollie a hat that matches his. He's impatiently waiting for Christmas when he gets to meet Ollie.


I'm so pleased this little Baby boy found his way here. He looks a little shy at the moment. Maybe it's because he is waiting for his new owner to pick him up and cuddle him. He really is cute. Well done.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> I would love to, but I've been focusing on Prayer Shawls and baby blankets for Church, as well as Charity items for quite a while now. I have my next-to-the-last (for now) Prayer Shawl almost done. Then, I have a blanket and monkey to finish for our grandson. Next, some Christmas gifts and then - some clothes for myself (what I have is either too small or rotting out). I also need to make some sweaters for our two young grandsons. After that, I have the Poppets, the bears, and some other dolls and animals I want to make for those in need. I love making toys! I can't help making up stories to go with them. I've also been working on a Free Form bedspread for way too many years. A good part of the problem is I'm spending way too much time on KP, instead of knitting, crocheting, quilting, sewing, cooking, and cleaning. I'd really hoped to have a cleaning lady/man by now, but alas, the money never materialized. I'm a member of SABLE and the way I'm going, I'm going to live to 850. Even if I live that long I'll probably have yarn and patterns leftover!
> 
> I enjoy living vicariously through your lovely dolls and the others I see on KP. Thank you all for sharing them with me.


Haha. OK well if you do live to be 850, maybe we'll go out jogging together. Then we'll knit Poppets. Lol. I have my own built in Cleaning man. It's my DH. BTW what does SABLE mean?


----------



## Puppies101 (Nov 3, 2012)

Stash Available Beyond Life Expectancy


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy!!! Jogging sounds like a plan. Maybe by 850 years old I'll have learned to jog. I'm still working on walking while knitting. I put it on hold for awhile because I was afraid people at the park would start referring to me as the "Drunken Knitter". I didn't get much walking done because I kept going from one side of the path to the other. I need to learn to go straight!

My husband is a sweetie, but cleaning is not his forte. Unfortunately, it's not mine either. I'm looking forward to seeing your next Poppet.



chris kelly said:


> Haha. OK well if you do live to be 850, maybe we'll go out jogging together. Then we'll knit Poppets. Lol. I have my own built in Cleaning man. It's my DH. BTW what does SABLE mean?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Puppies101 said:


> Stash Available Beyond Life Expectancy


Got You now!!! Hmmm. I think that's what I have too. Haha.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

mmMardi said:


> Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy!!! Jogging sounds like a plan. Maybe by 850 years old I'll have learned to jog. I'm still working on walking while knitting. I put it on hold for awhile because I was afraid people at the park would start referring to me as the "Drunken Knitter". I didn't get much walking done because I kept going from one side of the path to the other. I need to learn to go straight!
> 
> My husband is a sweetie, but cleaning is not his forte. Unfortunately, it's not mine either. I'm looking forward to seeing your next Poppet.


Haha, I have visions of you power-walking and knitting, trying to get to the end of the row before you get to the end of the pathway. You are so funny. I've got the SABLE understanding now. Thank you both for that.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=SABLE+yarn+t-shirt&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

I have about 7 knitting and crochet t-shirts that I love, but I need to lose 50 pounds before I can wear them again. But, I have a good 770 years to lose the weight. One is "Never" too old for knitting or crochet t-shirts!



chris kelly said:


> Haha, I have visions of you power-walking and knitting, trying to get to the end of the row before you get to the end of the pathway. You are so funny. I've got the SABLE understanding now. Thank you both for that.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

collectordolls said:


> Did you ever post all your little guys on here I would love to see your collection. The ones I have seen are wonderful. You are one talented knitter.


I had forgotten some Baby Poppets, collectordolls. I think I knitted 12 or 13, but some of them had left home with new Mommies, before photos had been taken. I'll put a couple of misfits in this collection. 
Russel went the day his play-suit was knitted, so he's in his undies here.
Now Dizzy has a really strange story. GS was feeding her with chocolate and so she had to be washed. Out of curiosity I decided to answer a few PMs about these Baby Poppets being child friendly and washable. Well Dizzy is the result of several washes in a very hot setting, spin dried and tumble dried. She needed a bit of a beating and a new wig and you can see the results. She felted a bit, which I wasn't worried about, and she pilled too. That is easily solved too. So depending on the stuffing and yarn used, I reckon there isn't too much of a problem with the machine washing.
After a couple of days, she forgave me realizing she was making history, in the name of Washable Poppets.

I forgot to tell you to look carefully at Dizzy's tummy and you will see the out-line of a pink heart. That is one of my little touches. All my Gypsycream Huggables contain little hearts, so they can beat out their love to their new Mommies.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

They're all adorable!!!



chris kelly said:


> I had forgotten some Baby Poppets, collectordolls. I think I knitted 12 or 13, but some of them had left home with new Mommies, before photos had been taken. I'll put a couple of misfits in this collection.
> Russel went the day his play-suit was knitted, so he's in his undies here.
> Now Dizzy has a really strange story. GS was feeding her with chocolate and so she had to be washed. Out of curiosity I decided to answer a few PMs about these Baby Poppets being child friendly and washable. Well Dizzy is the result of several washes in a very hot setting, spin dried and tumble dried. She needed a bit of a beating and a new wig and you can see the results. She felted a bit, which I wasn't worried about, and she pilled too. That is easily solved too. So depending on the stuffing and yarn used, I reckon there isn't too much of a problem with the machine washing.
> After a couple of days, she forgave me realizing she was making history, in the name of Washable Poppets.
> ...


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome to the Poppet Crèche all the Poppets from Chris's place! 

I loved the SABLE story and link mmMardi! Thanks -I'll have to make a T Shirt!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Gosh Chris, I think you have a population of Baby Poppets explosion going on at your house!!

They are all very lovely, all very different but all have that certain "Chris" element to them


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> Welcome to the Poppet Crèche all the Poppets from Chris's place!
> 
> I loved the SABLE story and link mmMardi! Thanks -I'll have to make a T Shirt!


They are all saying, ''Thank you, Auntie Letitia''. I want to see your T-shirt!!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> Gosh Chris, I think you have a population of Baby Poppets explosion going on at your house!!
> 
> They are all very lovely, all very different but all have that certain "Chris" element to them


Thank you Pat. I have got one up my sleeve which is totally different to my norm!!!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Chris, they are all gorgeous and all so different from each other. I love all the hairstyles and the lovely colourful outfits. Lots of ideas for all of us baby poppet makers there! Liz x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful Chris, you have the touch. Just doing the hair of my latest Baby, so hopefully posting tonight.

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

kerobinson said:


> Chris, they are all gorgeous and all so different from each other. I love all the hairstyles and the lovely colourful outfits. Lots of ideas for all of us baby poppet makers there! Liz x


Thank you Liz, I'll look forward to seeing your next little Cutie. x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Beautiful Chris, you have the touch. Just doing the hair of my latest Baby, so hopefully posting tonight.
> 
> Leanna x


It's sleep time for me, but I'll check in to search her out tomorrow. Thank you dear lady. x


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> I had forgotten some Baby Poppets, collectordolls. I think I knitted 12 or 13, but some of them had left home with new Mommies, before photos had been taken. I'll put a couple of misfits in this collection.
> Russel went the day his play-suit was knitted, so he's in his undies here.
> Now Dizzy has a really strange story. GS was feeding her with chocolate and so she had to be washed. Out of curiosity I decided to answer a few PMs about these Baby Poppets being child friendly and washable. Well Dizzy is the result of several washes in a very hot setting, spin dried and tumble dried. She needed a bit of a beating and a new wig and you can see the results. She felted a bit, which I wasn't worried about, and she pilled too. That is easily solved too. So depending on the stuffing and yarn used, I reckon there isn't too much of a problem with the machine washing.
> After a couple of days, she forgave me realizing she was making history, in the name of Washable Poppets.
> ...


They are just wonderful. Their little personilities really shine through. It is good that you found out they are washable. But I have to think that little Dizzy was really dizzy after being tumbled dried so her name really fits.

I think the idea of the little hearts is very sweet. It shows what a loving heart that their creator has that she would think to give them hearts.

Thank you again for sharing I enjoy looking at all your creations and everyone else's who makes these wonderful poppets. No I have not done any yet but I am so jealous that I really am going to have to get this pattern it is just that right now I am busy making other things. But I do know my granddaughters would love this so I think I will probably make some sooner better later. Again thank you for sharing


----------



## Mamainastitch (Feb 12, 2015)

Pictures of these babies make me smile!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

This is Baby Poppet No 3. As usual, no name because the recipient is only 15 months old, my Granddaughter Clara.

She's ready for the beach because we get hot summers in Adelaide. She, of course, needed a sun visor to block the sun's rays on her face and for modesty she needed a beach cover up.

She's pictured here with her other 2 cousins, Sabai and Isara's dollies. As usual one has lost a shoe.

Leanna x


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

leannab said:


> This is Baby Poppet No 3. As usual, no name because the recipient is only 15 months old, my Granddaughter Clara.
> 
> She's ready for the beach because we get hot summers in Adelaide. She, of course, needed a sun visor to block the sun's rays on her face and for modesty she needed a beach cover up.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Crèche you 3 sweet Poppets! Have the first 2 attended already? Lol!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> Welcome to the Crèche you 3 sweet Poppets! Have the first 2 attended already? Lol!


Yes they have but none of them have real names so not easy to find. (Page 7 & 14 of this post). The babies I've given them to, barely talk, let alone naming babies. Sabai said her name was 'baby' but so is her other dolly so I've named her 'B2" ( a bit like Bananas in Pyjamas).

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww No. 3 is gorgeous, she looks lovely in her swimsuit. Love her sandals and sun visor, our summers just aren't hot enough lol!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Aww No. 3 is gorgeous, she looks lovely in her swimsuit. Love her sandals and sun visor, our summers just aren't hot enough lol!


Thanks Pat, lucky you, can't stand the really hot stuff, we get over 40 in Summer and sometimes for many days in a row.

Thank you again for your wonderful pattern and those little bathers (swim suit) are just soooooo cute, I had to have one of the babies dressed in that costume. I love it!!

Leanna x


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

leannab said:


> Yes they have but none of them have real names so not easy to find. (Page 7 & 14 of this post). The babies I've given them to, barely talk, let alone naming babies. Sabai said her name was 'baby' but so is her other dolly so I've named her 'B2" ( a bit like Bananas in Pyjamas).
> 
> Leanna x


Of course I remember you posting the 1st 2 Baby Poppets, especially B2! Thanks for the reminder! Just love your Baby Poppets and agree with your sentiments re Pat and her wonderful patterns!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Your trio are too gorgeous ,Leannab! I'm still busy with my first - just knitting her an outfit and still agonising over the hair. Love the pattern and can see why they are so addictive.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> This is Baby Poppet No 3. As usual, no name because the recipient is only 15 months old, my Granddaughter Clara.
> 
> She's ready for the beach because we get hot summers in Adelaide. She, of course, needed a sun visor to block the sun's rays on her face and for modesty she needed a beach cover up.
> 
> ...


Leanna, can I say that all your Baby Poppets are amazing. They are nicer than any you could buy in stores. I haven't got a favourite among them but I just wanted you to know that I absolutely adore them. A big well done to you and can't wait to see if you give birth to another. How about one for yourself?


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Thanks Pat, lucky you, can't stand the really hot stuff, we get over 40 in Summer and sometimes for many days in a row.
> 
> Thank you again for your wonderful pattern and those little bathers (swim suit) are just soooooo cute, I had to have one of the babies dressed in that costume. I love it!!
> 
> Leanna x


I agree about the swmsuit. In fact I knitted them for my girls so they looked like frilly knickers underneath their dresses.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Sure glad I looked in the Creche! More lovely babies to see. All are so adorable in their gorgeous clothes! Such cute hairstyles, too. I love them all. No store-bought babies come close to these beauties!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Leanna, can I say that all your Baby Poppets are amazing. They are nicer than any you could buy in stores. I haven't got a favourite among them but I just wanted you to know that I absolutely adore them. A big well done to you and can't wait to see if you give birth to another. How about one for yourself?


Thank you Chris, you're so generous with your praise. I think the Baby Poppets have been such a huge success and each and every one of them is just beautiful and unique.

Pat has outdone herself with this one. Anyone still considering, 'just do it', you won't regret it. Bringing these little souls together is such a pleasure and delight. Oh the recipients seem to love them too!

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Thank you Chris, you're so generous with your praise. I think the Baby Poppets have been such a huge success and each and every one of them is just beautiful and unique.
> 
> Pat has outdone herself with this one. Anyone still considering, 'just do it', you won't regret it. Bringing these little souls together is such a pleasure and delight. Oh the recipients seem to love them too!
> 
> Leanna x


Ditto. :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

They are all adorable!!! They started my day with a big smile. Thank you for sharing them.



leannab said:


> This is Baby Poppet No 3. As usual, no name because the recipient is only 15 months old, my Granddaughter Clara.
> 
> She's ready for the beach because we get hot summers in Adelaide. She, of course, needed a sun visor to block the sun's rays on her face and for modesty she needed a beach cover up.
> 
> ...


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Adorable!!!



chris kelly said:


> I agree about the swmsuit. In fact I knitted them for my girls so they looked like frilly knickers underneath their dresses.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Here is a totally different Baby Poppet. The same pattern but dressed and ready to dance for you. Toto the Clown just wants to make everyone smile. He's been bought in to entertain the Babies before lunch-time.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

He's gorgeous Chris! You are just so clever


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww Chris, he's wonderful!

I have two little, bald, naked babies wishing they were ready to join in all the fun. I'll have to hurry up and get on with finishing them now! Liz x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Pat, and thank you for my Pom-pom maker. I've got to make some more now!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

kerobinson said:


> Aww Chris, he's wonderful!
> 
> I have two little, bald, naked babies wishing they were ready to join in all the fun. I'll have to hurry up and get on with finishing them now! Liz x


Haha. Poor little Babies. It won't take you long to finish and then you'll be amazed how their personalities shine through.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Here is a totally different Baby Poppet. The same pattern but dressed and ready to dance for you. Toto the Clown just wants to make everyone smile. He's been bought in to entertain the Babies before lunch-time.


Toto the Clown will keep the Baby Poppets amused! Love him,Chris!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

blackat99 said:


> Toto the Clown will keep the Baby Poppets amused! Love him,Chris!


Thank you Letitia. He's caused a bit of amusement. *Chuckle*. x


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, Chris, you've excelled with this beautiful clown. Where sdo you get your ideas from? I have to have seen something before my imagination could do that. Well done. He's a lot bigger than the Baby Poppets, did you use a thicker yarn?

I love him, he's delightful!!!

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

leannab said:


> Oh, Chris, you've excelled with this beautiful clown. Where sdo you get your ideas from? I have to have seen something before my imagination could do that. Well done. He's a lot bigger than the Baby Poppets, did you use a thicker yarn?
> 
> I love him, he's delightful!!!
> 
> Leanna x


I used chunky weight for the clothes, so they would puff out a bit. His shoes were chunky doubled, so they would look big and bulky, like clowns usually are. Yes he did work out bigger. Personally I think he lost the baby look of the Baby Poppets. I thought afterwards that the Original Poppet pattern would be suited for something like that. It was an experiment though and I learnt a lot doing him.


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

leannab said:


> This is Baby Poppet No 3. As usual, no name because the recipient is only 15 months old, my Granddaughter Clara.
> 
> She's ready for the beach because we get hot summers in Adelaide. She, of course, needed a sun visor to block the sun's rays on her face and for modesty she needed a beach cover up.
> 
> ...


I love how all you little Poppets have little stories and personalities


----------



## collectordolls (Oct 27, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Here is a totally different Baby Poppet. The same pattern but dressed and ready to dance for you. Toto the Clown just wants to make everyone smile. He's been bought in to entertain the Babies before lunch-time.


How cute is Toto and he has an audience all ready for him. Adorable. You people amaze me with your talent and and imaginations. Keep sending in the pictures they make my day.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Chris,

Toto is adorable!! And you knit so fast!!! I can't keep up with you. I think you make one a day. And they are ALL adorable! Keep it up. It sure is fun to see what you come up with.


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is Ginger


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

tambirrer58 said:


> This is Ginger


Well she's just adorable, Tammy, well done!!! Love her clothes and her cute hair.

Leanna x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

tambirrer58 said:


> This is Ginger


Awww Tammy, you have done it again. Ginger is gorgeous. I'm so pleased to see someone else likes the ginger/red-head Babies. They always look so cute, don't they. And yours is definitely a cutie-pie. Well done.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

KJKnitCro said:


> Sure glad I looked in the Creche! More lovely babies to see. All are so adorable in their gorgeous clothes! Such cute hairstyles, too. I love them all. No store-bought babies come close to these beauties!


So agree Knitcro - I went to look at dolls recently on our local 'toys r us' and was horrified to find shelves of 'monster high' dolls - kind of barbie doll devilish evil looking things - no wonder our kids have problems, I felt quite distressed. I remember as a child wanting a 'bride' doll - interesting to see they don't feature on the shelves at all.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

kerobinson said:


> Aww Chris, he's wonderful!
> 
> I have two little, bald, naked babies wishing they were ready to join in all the fun. I'll have to hurry up and get on with finishing them now! Liz x


Haha!! Me too, but made some good progress today.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> So agree Knitcro - I went to look at dolls recently on our local 'toys r us' and was horrified to find shelves of 'monster high' dolls - kind of barbie doll devilish evil looking things - no wonder our kids have problems, I felt quite distressed. I remember as a child wanting a 'bride' doll - interesting to see they don't feature on the shelves at all.


And that is why I design traditional Bears and Dolls! I can't stand the stuff available in toy shops, even the baby dolls are strange looking. What happened to Tiny Tears?? She's not exactly a baby anymore is she?


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Haha!! Me too, but made some good progress today.


I haven't, I'm afraid. I've been baking all afternoon. The weekend will be out too - we have the family coming and we will be going out both days.

I'm trying to get a bit done this evening, but I think I'm losing the battle! They are still eyeless too, so at least they are spared from seeing how unfinished they look. Liz x


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> And that is why I design traditional Bears and Dolls! I can't stand the stuff available in toy shops, even the baby dolls are strange looking. What happened to Tiny Tears?? She's not exactly a baby anymore is she?


No Pat, it's 'grown up' tears now... The sort you get when you've got tinies of your own. Lol.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Gypsycream said:


> And that is why I design traditional Bears and Dolls! I can't stand the stuff available in toy shops, even the baby dolls are strange looking. What happened to Tiny Tears?? She's not exactly a baby anymore is she?


And thank you for sharing!! Your hours spent writing out the very clear pattern for the baby poppet that I'm using is much appreciated.


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd like to add my poppet to the creche. I loved making her but gave her away to a soon to be born baby girl. She doesn't have a name.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

She is aooooo sweet ! Love her little tummy showing ! I am sure she will be very much loved ! &#128077;&#128077;. You did a wonderful job ! &#128522;


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

She's beautiful! Well done!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh, Sharon, she's so sweet! She has a cute face and soft hair. Love her tummy showing! Such cute clothes, too.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

She's very cute, love her hair, (what did you use and which method?). Welcome to the creche. Looks like we might have to get a few more senior supervisors there are so many now LOL!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww she's so sweet! Look at that tummy!!


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

I used a fun fur and knitted it as written in the pattern. Then attached it to the head, very easy to do. I like the fun fur, have several colors. 
Thanks for your comments, I love these babies, have 8 baby dumplings in the works, so may change the way of doing the hair, we'll see!!!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Sharon22209 said:


> I'd like to add my poppet to the creche. I loved making her but gave her away to a soon to be born baby girl. She doesn't have a name.


Awww Sharon, your Baby is adorable. She's just perfect for a new baby to coo at. A new friend. Well done on an amazing Baby Poppet.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Sharon22209 said:


> I used a fun fur and knitted it as written in the pattern. Then attached it to the head, very easy to do. I like the fun fur, have several colors.
> Thanks for your comments, I love these babies, have 8 baby dumplings in the works, so may change the way of doing the hair, we'll see!!!


I think we have all learnt such a lot from Pat's patterns. I for one will be looking again at some of my Poppets and thinking of new hairstyles as they grow up. *Chuckle*. Who can guess what our lovely lady be treating us to next!!!


----------



## Sharon22209 (Jun 13, 2011)

I love Pat's designs, she is amazing!! I think this baby one is my favorite. I've been afraid to tackle the bears in the fun fur. I may but it won't be until I finish these I've started. Thanks for all of your comments!
Each of us has our own unique spin on these as well, and makes them each special! I love that!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sharon22209 said:


> I'd like to add my poppet to the creche. I loved making her but gave her away to a soon to be born baby girl. She doesn't have a name.


Welcome to the Creche, baby Poppet. looking forward to seeing your outfit!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is Clara ready for the Baby Poppet Creche!


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome Clara, she's just super in her swim suit. My Granddaughter is Clara and she has a sweet nature, your little one looks sweet too.

Leanna x


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Typsknits said:


> Here is Clara ready for the Baby Poppet Creche!


Welcome to the Crèche, Clara!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so cute


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

I knew you'd find your way here with your Mom. Welcome to you; so now go and find all the others and play.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

To Pat and Chris! Here's Patsy who's come to visit her cousins. Thanks again for a well written pattern and for the fun I've had making her.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> To Pat and Chris! Here's Patsy who's come to visit her cousins. Thanks again for a well written pattern and for the fun I've had making her.


Adore her beautiful outfits and her hair is lovely. Well done, welcome Patsy.

Leanna x


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> To Pat and Chris! Here's Patsy who's come to visit her cousins. Thanks again for a well written pattern and for the fun I've had making her.


Oh Patsy is just the prettiest little girl!! Love her outfit, so bright and colourful


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> To Pat and Chris! Here's Patsy who's come to visit her cousins. Thanks again for a well written pattern and for the fun I've had making her.


Welcome to the Crèche, Patsy! You will have fun playing with the other Baby Poppets!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

judypfennemore said:


> To Pat and Chris! Here's Patsy who's come to visit her cousins. Thanks again for a well written pattern and for the fun I've had making her.


Judy, Patsy is adorable. As far as the pattern is concerned, all the credit goes to Pat, and I'm just an avid follower of hers, just like everyone else here. This pattern has been my favorite, and its wonderful to see these amazing creations coming up; all of which are so different. That's the joy of the patterns Pat designs. If you knit a sweater from a pattern, it'll be the same as every other sweater, but a Gypsycream Huggable pattern never comes through the same as someone else's. I love your Patsy. She's so baby friendly with everything, including her buttons, worked with yarn. A big well done to you.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chris kelly said:


> Judy, Patsy is adorable. As far as the pattern is concerned, all the credit goes to Pat, and I'm just an avid follower of hers, just like everyone else here. This pattern has been my favorite, and its wonderful to see these amazing creations coming up; all of which are so different. That's the joy of the patterns Pat designs. If you knit a sweater from a pattern, it'll be the same as every other sweater, but a Gypsycream Huggable pattern never comes through the same as someone else's. I love your Patsy. She's so baby friendly with everything, including her buttons, worked with yarn. A big well done to you.


Ah why thank you Chris!!! I'm hoping Pat will create one that finishes at around 8 to 9 inches tall.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chris kelly said:


> Judy, Patsy is adorable. As far as the pattern is concerned, all the credit goes to Pat, and I'm just an avid follower of hers, just like everyone else here. This pattern has been my favorite, and its wonderful to see these amazing creations coming up; all of which are so different. That's the joy of the patterns Pat designs. If you knit a sweater from a pattern, it'll be the same as every other sweater, but a Gypsycream Huggable pattern never comes through the same as someone else's. I love your Patsy. She's so baby friendly with everything, including her buttons, worked with yarn. A big well done to you.


Ah why thank you Chris!!! I'm hoping Pat will create one that finishes at around 8 to 9 inches tall.


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

chris kelly said:


> Judy, Patsy is adorable. As far as the pattern is concerned, all the credit goes to Pat, and I'm just an avid follower of hers, just like everyone else here. This pattern has been my favorite, and its wonderful to see these amazing creations coming up; all of which are so different. That's the joy of the patterns Pat designs. If you knit a sweater from a pattern, it'll be the same as every other sweater, but a Gypsycream Huggable pattern never comes through the same as someone else's. I love your Patsy. She's so baby friendly with everything, including her buttons, worked with yarn. A big well done to you.


Ah why thank you Chris!!! I'm hoping Pat will create one that finishes at around 8 to 9 inches tall.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

judypfennemore said:


> Ah why thank you Chris!!! I'm hoping Pat will create one that finishes at around 8 to 9 inches tall.


You never know, if Pat sees this msg she might put t on her 'to-do' list!!!!!


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> To Pat and Chris! Here's Patsy who's come to visit her cousins. Thanks again for a well written pattern and for the fun I've had making her.


Patsy is just beautiful, and I love her little outfit. Liz x


----------



## lizcrafts (Dec 15, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> You never know, if Pat sees this msg she might put t on her 'to-do' list!!!!!


Let's hope so. Hint, hint, hint!!!!! Liz x


----------

